# Powder coated or wrinkle paint for cam covers?



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Cannot decide which option to go for, I want something that is durable and will not flake off.. which is the better of the two?


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

Why not wrinkled powder coating? Powder coating is very durable!


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

The VHT wrinkle paint isn't very durable, but unless you are constantly rebuilding engines does it matter?


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I have a set of wrinkle covers and they are a major pain to clean, I would
Never do it again they also never look truley clean.

Gloss powder coat gets my vote


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I see. Any recommendations on who to use for powder coating and what I should be paying?


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

I use VHT gloss. Makes a v nice finish & durable.
Quite easy to do. Not keen on powder coating.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

FRRACER said:


> Cannot decide which option to go for, I want something that is durable and will not flake off.. which is the better of the two?


I have a wrinkle finish in black. Seems to be waring well.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

David said:


> I have a set of wrinkle covers and they are a major pain to clean, I would
> Never do it again they also never look truley clean.


+1. Looks nice when its fresh but bloody awful to maintain.

Powder coating can give good results and is probably the easiest way to do it as they'll blast and then powder coat. 
If they're paint stripped and in reasonable condition then you could get a bodyshop to etch and paint them to the colour you want.

Cheers

Stu


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

URL=http://s26.photobucket.com/user/simon__tompkins/media/IMG_0312.jpg.html]







[/URL]

i think my powder coat looks great especially in the flesh,I've done the painted covers,I've also done the polished covers,in my opinion this is the best its ever looked,i also did the centre cover and all the intercooler piping,so the engine bay looks very stealth,just my biased opinion of course.

simon


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I have decided to for powder coating either candy red or white.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

White will be a constant struggle to keep clean


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Inspired by this


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Powder coating gets my vote, although wrinkle black is also very good.

Here's mine with the camcovers, turbo pipes, strut brace all powdercoated


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

powder coated ftw


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

right get your powder coated engines and bits up on the forum,lets have a look its nice to see peoples different tastes and ideas,by the way i do like the red.


simon


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

few pics i took on a very old phone in 2010 i think at the TAS RB26 area


----------



## dA_RoB (Dec 21, 2012)

I wrinkle painted mine on sunday and I'm very pleased by the result!
R32 GT-R build blog: Painting the rocker covers and the rest of them

Cheers!


----------



## 32rulz (Sep 16, 2006)

powder coat


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I need to find someone to do it. A place in Maldon Essex is where I am thinking of taking them. Anyone know of them or used them before?

Powder Coated Custom Car Parts | Shotblasting, Powder Coating, 2 Pack Paint – Refurbished Custom Car Parts by MSB


----------

